

Out-of-print math books - hhm
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/timothy-chow-out-of-print-math-books/

======
Tichy
Sometimes I wonder if in the age of print-on-demand, copyright should also be
an obligation to make something available.

~~~
ars
If you made that the law people would simply sell it at $100 billion dollars.

~~~
Tichy
I know, it would probably be impossible to get it right. But with POD, it
really sucks if publishers withhold some important works from the public.

Maybe the law could be that if the publisher doesn't make it available within
a reasonable timeframe, it become legal to offer it as POD edition.

~~~
run4yourlives
I think it would probably take a court challenge for that to happen. That
being said, I think a court challenge would probably have a good chance at
succeeding, especially if you were offering a copyrighted piece up without
financial reward.

Big pockets required for that one though... perhaps when I'm rich. :)

------
parenthesis
The comments are really interesting.

